# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  ihanetin Uzandigi Yer

## atoybil

"AMAN YARABBİ" İHANETİN UZANDIğI YER ......temizeller.com

Gazi Mustafa Kemalğin Türk milletini tarifini Yunanistanğda tefsir eden Yaşar Büyükanıtğın talihsiz açıklamalarından sonra Yeni Hayat dergisi genel yayın yönetmeni Hanefi Atlaş beyin yazısıdır. Tek kelimesine dokunmadan yayınlıyorum kıymetli okuyucu çünkü ne dokunacak kelime kalmıştır ve ne de dokunduracak. Bu konu hakkında edilecek tüm kelimeler kifayetsizdir bu yazıdan sonra.

İYONYA, TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ VE MOZAİK A.ş

Hanifi Altaş 

Sakarya yenilgisinden sonra geri çekilen Yunan ordusu Eskişehir- Afyon savunma hattını oluşturmuştu. Yunan devleti de işgali altında tuttuğu bu yurt parçasını uzun vadede Yunanistan toprağı yapmak, Yunanistanğa katmak amacıyla bir ara formül geliştirmişti. Buna göre Yunan işgali altındaki Batı Anadoluğda sözde bağımsız bir İyonya Cumhuriyeti kurulacaktı. 

Eğer böyle bir İyonya Cumhuriyet kurulmuş olsa idi, Yunan Orduları Başkomutanı; yerli Rumların ezici çoğunluğunu oluşturacağı, işbirlikçi üerkezler, Giritliler, Pomaklar, Boşnaklar vesaire ile işbirlikçi sözde Türklerin de temsil edileceği Meclisğin açılışında, o bölgede mevcut diğer bütün etnik döküntülerin adlarını da bir bir sayarak ve hatta İzmirğdeki Tepecik üıngenelerini dahi ihmal etmeyerek; ama Türklerden yalnızca Müslümanlar diye bahsederek; *ğbu cumhuriyeti biz birlikte kurdukğ derdi.* 

Nitekim Yunanistan, beşinci kolu aracılığıyla, savaşta kabul ettiremediği ama asla vazgeçmediği İyonya düşüncesini benimsetmek üzere 1998 yılında Eskişehirğde aynı adla bir dernek kurdurmuş, bu derneğin kuruluşuna da hemen bütün siyasi parti temsilcileri aktif olarak katılmış ve katkıda bulunmuşlardı. Bir avuç Türkçünün protestoları ve karşı çıkışları sonrasındadır ki siyasi parti temsilcileri ğgüya- uyanmış ve bu dernekten çekilmişlerdi. 

***
Eğer Yunanlılar Sakaryağda yenilmeselerdi ve Ankarağyı da ele geçirselerdi, böyle bir durumda yine İyonya benzeri bir Mozaik Federasyonu veya Anatolia Federal Cumhuriyeti veyahut Bülent Arınçğın hoşuna gidecek biçimiyle ğFederal Anadolu İslam Cemahiriyesiğ kurarlar ve bu kez de yine muhtemelen Yunan Orduları Başkomutanı veya Yunan Kralı, Meclisin açılışında imparatorluk bakiyesi ne kadar etnik döküntü varsa sayar ve belki lütfedip Türklerin de adını bu arada anarak *ğbu cumhuriyeti biz birlikte kurdukğ* derdi! 

***
30 Ağustos 1922ğde Türk orduları başkomutanı Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, Dumlupınarğa hakim bir tepeden Yunan Ordusunun tamamen kuşatılmış olduğunu görüp gözetledikten sonra, Yunan Ordusu Başkomutanına hitaben şöyle haykırıyordu: 
*ğHacıanesti neredesin? Gel de ordularını kurtar!ğ* 

2 Kasım 2006 tarihinde, Yunanlıların adına Küçük Asya faciası dedikleri bozgundan sorumlu tutularak idam olunan General Hacıanestiğnin ruhunun bu kez Atinağnın Akropolğünden yükselerek mağrur ve muzaffer bir edayla; Afyon ovasına doğru, geçen seksen dört yılda ruhu afyonlanmış bir milletin ebedi başkomutanına seslendiğini duyar gibiyim: 

*ğMustafa Kemal! Neredesin? Gel de ordularını kurtar!ğ*

----------


## bozok

TSK Emperyalizmle Yüzleşmek Zorunda  

*Erol MANİSALI 
24 Ağustos 2007 Cuma*  

*Asker, ABD'nin bölgedeki ve Türkiye üzerindeki emperyalist girişimleri ve uygulamaları ile karşı karşıya gelmeye çoktan başlamıştı.

1990'lı yıllarda Eşref Bitlis ve Muavenet Zırhlısı olayları buzdağının su üstündeki uzantılarıydı sadece.

-ABD, İngiltere ve İsrail 1990'dan sonra Irak'ın kuzeyini yavaş yavaş hazırladılar. AB ise, doğrudan Türkiye üzerinden, PKK'nin siyasal zeminini oluşturarak, "Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin koçbaşı olan" Kürdistan projesine destek verdi.

- Büyükanıt Genelkurmay Başkanı seçildikten sonra, "üekiç Güç hataydı" diyerek TSK'nin tepkisini ortaya koydu. AKP iktidarından sonra "sınır ötesi tepkiler ve operasyonlar" yavaş yavaş durdu ve sonunda sıfırlandı.

AKP iktidarı, Washington ve Pentagon'un taleplerini geri çeviremezdi. Zaten misyonu, bunu gerektiriyordu.

- "AKP iktidarının siyaseti Washington'a endekslenince",  siyaset boşluğunu TSK doldurmak zorunda kaldı. "Ordu Irak'ın kuzeyine müdahale ederek Kürdistan projesini (ve PKK'ye desteği) engellemek zorundaydı"; karşımızda, "PKK değil; ABD, AB ve İsrail"  vardı. üte yandan, "AB süreci üzerinden Türkiye gevşetilerek çözüştürülüyor ve bölünmeye doğru götürülüyordu."

- AKP'nin "ABD'ye ve AB'ye endeksli bir iktidar konumuna getirilişi, TSK'yi, Cumhuriyeti ve Lozan'ı savunmak için, politika yapmaya yöneltti".

"TSK, Cumhuriyetin tarafında olduğunu ve onu koruyacağını gösterdi" demek daha doğru olur.

- e-muhtıra "yalnız AKP'ye değil, arkasındaki ABD'ye de verilmiştir".


TSK'nin karşısındaki AKP değil...

TSK, AKP ile çatışıyor gözükmesine rağmen, aslında AKP'nin arkasındakilerle çatışmaktadır. TSK'nin çatıştıkları, ABD ve AB'dir.

- NATO ve AB içinde, "müttefiklik oyunları" oynanıp ordu denetim altında tutulurken, AKP cephesi ve onun ortakları ile baraj ateşi altına alınıyor.

- Bu düzen (düzensizlik) içinde nereden nereye geldik, Irak'ın kuzeyinde Kürdistan'ın ilk ayağı kuruldu; Türkiye'nin güneydoğusu PKK, ABD ve AB'nin etkisi altına alınıyor; olmayan Ermeni soykırımı, BOP adına dayatılmaya başlandı; Fener Patrikhanesi Lozan'ı deldi; AKP "ılımlı İslam yolunda"  Cumhuriyete alternatif adımlar atmaya koyuldu.

"Dost ve müttefik oyunu oynadığımız" ABD ve AB bizi yavaş yavaş eritip ayrıştırıyor. İktisadi, siyasi, köktendinci ve askeri ağlarla Türkiye'yi "hiçbir ulusal refleks gösteremeyeceği bir noktaya sürüklüyorlar".

TSK bu oyunun içinde yer mi alacak? Yoksa, emperyalizmle doğrudan yüzleşmeyi mi kabul edecek?


12 Nisan - 31 Mayıs süreci

TSK'nin 12 Nisan'dan itibaren, AKP'nin arkasındakiler de dahil; işaret etmeye başladıkları, "emperyalizmle yüzleşmenin ilk sinyalleri olmuştur".

ülkenin, Lozan'ın kazanımlarından ve Cumhuriyetin değerlerinden uzaklaştırılmak istenmesi karşısında ilk tepkilerini verdi.

22 Temmuz seçimleri öncesinden başlayarak ABD ve AB'nin bütün olanakları ile AKP'ye destek verdiğini gördük.

- Büyük sermaye medyası ile köktendinci medyası tam bir bütünlük içinde çalıştılar.

- ABD ve AB, "AKP'yi iktidardan indirirseniz ekonomide kaos yaşatırız" tehdit ve şantajını kullandılar. Hitler döneminde Almanya'da yaşanan "faşist propaganda yöntemi",  Türkiye'de uygulandı.

Emperyalizme ve faşizme karşı olan ulusalcı ve toplumcu sesler, akla hayale gelmedik yöntemlerle susturuldular.

Hedeflerin başında, "emperyalizmle yüzleşmeye ve karşı çıkmaya başlayan TSK geliyordu". Amaç; emperyalizme karşı birleşmeye başlayan ulusalcı güçleri ve TSK'yi sindirmekti.

TSK bu gerçekleri gördü, yaşadı ve yaşamakta. Bundan sonra, emperyalizmle başlattığı yüzleşmeyi sürdürecek mi? Yoksa, her şey bitti mi diyecek?

Cumhuriyetin değerlerini, Lozan'ın kazanımlarını ve Türkiye'nin bütünlüğünü korumak için TSK'nin kararlılığını sürdüreceğine inanıyorum.

Ancak bu kararlılığı sürdürmek için emperyalizmle yüzleşmek kaçınılmazdır. Onunla yüzleşmeden ne Cumhuriyet, ne Lozan'ın kazanımları ve ne de Türkiye'nin bütünlüğü korunabilir.

şu anda içine sürüklenmekte olduğumuz süreç, TSK'nin emperyalizmle yüzleşmesinin vazgeçilmezliğini en iyi biçimde kanıtlıyor.

TSK, altımızı oyan sahte "müttefiklerle ve içimizdeki uzantıları ile yüzleşmek zorundadır".*

----------


## bozok

Büyük hesaplaşma Medya ve TSK!  

*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 21/10/2007 



Türkiyeğnin üniter ve laik yapısı dış dayatmalarla  değiştirilmek istenmektedir ve bunun önündeki en büyük engel Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğdir.

Türkiyeğnin ulus devlet yapısı çözülmek isteniyor. 

Bunun için gereken bütün yasal düzenlemeler  TBMMğden geçmiştir.  

Son noktayı Anayasağnın başlangıç ilkelerini ve değiştirilemeyecek maddelerini değiştirebilir miyiz diye denediler ama şimdilik durdular. 

Türkiye ekonomisinin bütün ağırlıkları da yabancıların eline geçmektedir. 

Siyaseti ve kültürü ekonomi belirlediğine göre, bir süre sonra Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin hiçbir dayanağının kalmaması hedeflenmektedir. 

Tekelleşmeler her sektörde yaygınlaştığı için, bakkallar dahil küçük esnaf ortadan kalkmak üzeredir. 

Medya, ahlaksızlığı meşrulaştırmıştır. 

***

Genelkurmay Başkanları, kuvvet komutanları her dönemde 
ğCumhuriyetin kuruluşunu sağlayan milli mücadelenin iki temel hareket noktası vardır. Birincisi bağımsız müstakil üniter devlet, ikincisi laik devlet esasıdır. Bu iki prensipten ödün verilemez. Türk ordusu varoldukça hiç kimse Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletini Atatürkğün gösterdiği çağdaşlaşma yolundan döndüremeyecektirğ şeklinde açıklamalar yapmıştır. 

Fakat, devlet bürokrasisi milli değildir. Ekonomide ve medyadaki yabancılaşmaya seyirci kalınmıştır. üstelik Türk medyasında yabancı gizli servislerin yönlendirmesi ile yayınlar yapılmaktadır ve bu durum herkesin malumudur. Yabancı ülkeler için casusluk yapmanın her ülkede ağır bir bedeli vardır, Türkiyeğde ise Türkiye aleyhine çalışmak serbesttir, gelir ve şan şöhret sağlar! Ticaret, bilgi ve medya orduları ile Türkiye işgal edilmektedir ve bu işgale karşı direniş zayıftır. Bunun sebebi saldırıların çok kurnazca düzenlenmiş olmasıdır. 

Türkiye üzerinde gizli emelleri olanlar ve onların içerideki aleni casusları o kadar da beyinsiz değildir. Zaman zaman Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğne yönelmiş olmaları da işin sonuna geldiklerine inanmalarındandır. 

Türkiye büyük bir hesaplaşmaya doğru sürüklenmektedir. 

Acil çözüm, kim olduklarına bakılmaksızın, casuslara casus muamelesi yapmaktan ibarettir. 

Gerisi gelir.

***

Türkiye, içerde güçlü durmazsa, dış meselelerini çözümleyemez. Ekonominin ve medyanın mevcut yapısı ise Türkiyeğyi yıkıma doğru sürüklemektedir. 

Medya genel olarak milli birlik ve beraberliği geliştirmeye değil, ülkeye çözmeye hizmet etmektedir. Ekonomi zaten çözülmüştür. 

Dünyanın en büyük meyde tekeli Murdoch ve benzeri şirketler, TGRTğden sonra Sabah ve ATVğyi de satın almaya çalışmaktadır. Yani medya kelimenin tam anlamıyla satılmış medya haline gelmektedir. Medya, TSK ile halkın arasına girmek için de kullanılmaktadır. Böyle bir tablo daha ne kadar devam edebilir. 

Yeni ekonomik yapı ve medya kadroları ile bütün halkın TSK aleyhine çevrilmesi mi bekleniyor?

*

----------

